# ER Tech Interview tips?



## EMS_Monkey (Jun 11, 2011)

So I am an oregon EMT-B and I have an interview at a local ER (Lvl 2 trauma) on the 21st of this month. During my EMT-B course I did all of my clinical rotations at this facility and I shadowed the tech whos position I will be taking (I believe). I really enjoyed what I was doing there and saw a lot of room to grow.

Currently I have just over a year of experience as a volunteer EMT-B for a rural ambulance service and we transport to this hospital on a regular basis. (sometimes 2 or 3 times a day) Also my friends dad who I see and talk with regularly is a nurse in this ER.

I think all of these things have contributed to me getting this interview. So now comes the hard part... how do I not blow it? How can I prepare for some of the "what if" questions they may be asking. Also what questions should I ask myself in order to highlight my strengths and play off my weaknesses. In my application I explained how I have done clinical rotations there so I know the facility, staff, and the job I will be doing. Should I play up on that more?

Any help would be really wonderful.

Thanks,

Monkey


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 11, 2011)

Having been a "boss" and a HR coordinator in a previous job, and having interviewed hundreds of people, I would offer this:

don't try to "play off" your weaknesses. Own them and tell them those are areas where you'd like some additional training in. Avoiding those weak areas may only just get you jammed up later.

avoid the usual interview cliches like "I'm a people person" or "I'll give 110%"

stress your experience with that ER and your professional working relationships with their staff. Present yourself as experienced enough to have a working knowledge, while still being coachable and open to instruction and improvement.

be early for the interview. don't chew gum or text during the interview. bring copies of diplomas, licenses, etc. dress appropriately. remember the names of the people interviewing you and look them in the eye and shake their hand.

I wouldn't think there would be many complicated "what if" scenarios, since you will be an EMT-B in a hospital setting - I would imagine your scope will be somewhat limited. When you're not focusing on your clinical skills, talk about good customer service for patients and their families.

Good luck and let us know how it goes...........................


----------



## nwhitney (Jun 13, 2011)

Paint a picture of your "insert skill here" don't just say I have good customer service skills.  Tell them about a time where you provided excellent customer service, even better if it took place at that hospital.  

Where in Oregon are you?

Good luck.


----------



## EMS_Monkey (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful comments. All should come in very useful. 



nwhitney said:


> Where in Oregon are you?



The hospital and I are both in Bend. The ambulance service I volunteer with is about 45 miles north.


----------



## EMS_Monkey (Jun 20, 2011)

So the interview is tomorrow at 10:00 am and im finally starting to get nervous. Any final words of encouragement or little bits of advice I can keep in the back of my mind. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## nwhitney (Jun 20, 2011)

EMS_Monkey said:


> So the interview is tomorrow at 10:00 am and im finally starting to get nervous. Any final words of encouragement or little bits of advice I can keep in the back of my mind.
> Thanks everyone!



Take a moment after each question to give yourself time to formulate a response.  Watch the "ums" it's better to have a brief moment of silence than an "um".  Remember you're trying to convince them that they MUST have you.  Get a business card from who ever you interview with and that day send a follow thank you note and be sure to tie in anything from the interview that reminds them of why they need to hire you.  Of course some of the obvious ones, take a deep breath, relax, & be yourself.  Have you thought of questions you might have for them?  Do you know the mission/value statement of the hospital?  I'm sure you know this but don't ask about pay and/or benefits until you've been offered a position.  Do ask questions about the hospital that once they answer you can tell them how you fit into that.  Does that make sense?  I would aim for 3-4 questions to ask them.  Keep me updated & good luck!

I know you will but just for the hell of it, remember to dress and act professionally.


----------



## EMS_Monkey (Jun 20, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> I would aim for 3-4 questions to ask them.
> 
> I know you will but just for the hell of it, remember to dress and act professionally.



I hadn't even thought about a few questions for them. Thats really a good idea. And as for attire I dont have a suit so nice shoes with khaki slacks with a nice button up and tie will have to do. Is that ok? Or over dressed? or under dressed. Ive never had an interview at this level.
Meaning never at a hospital or for a hospital related position.


----------



## nwhitney (Jun 20, 2011)

EMS_Monkey said:


> I hadn't even thought about a few questions for them. Thats really a good idea. And as for attire I dont have a suit so nice shoes with khaki slacks with a nice button up and tie will have to do. Is that ok? Or over dressed? or under dressed. Ive never had an interview at this level.
> Meaning never at a hospital or for a hospital related position.



Always better to think you're over dressed than under dressed, go with the tie.


----------



## EMS_Monkey (Jun 20, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> Always better to think you're over dressed than under dressed, go with the tie.




Probably sound advice there.
Would it be good to talk about how I will be able to gain experience and knowledge because they are a LVL2 TS and that will help me gain more knowledge and further my education. 

From what ive heard they want to know that you're a team player with a willingness to learn and the desire to be part of a team in order to help serve the community. Is that a fair assessment?


----------



## nwhitney (Jun 20, 2011)

EMS_Monkey said:


> Probably sound advice there.
> Would it be good to talk about how I will be able to gain experience and knowledge because they are a LVL2 TS and that will help me gain more knowledge and further my education.
> 
> From what ive heard they want to know that you're a team player with a willingness to learn and the desire to be part of a team in order to help serve the community. Is that a fair assessment?



This gets a little tricky.  You definitely want them to know you want to continue your education and be a team player just do it in a way that makes it clear you aren't looking for a job to only help you but rather what you can do to help them.  That might sound confusing.  

Also I was thinking when ever I interview I bring a notepad to take notes.  I don't want to forget something the interviewer says which I might want to come back to later.  Also nice to take a couple of notes so you have something to jog your memory when needed such as writing thank you notes.  If you do bring a note pad check with the interviewer first to make sure they don't mind and don't let it become a distraction.  Just jot down a couple of things or key words here and there.


----------



## EMS_Monkey (Jun 20, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> This gets a little tricky.  You definitely want them to know you want to continue your education and be a team player just do it in a way that makes it clear you aren't looking for a job to only help you but rather what you can do to help them.  That might sound confusing.



That definitely makes sense. 
Should I ask questions about the facility? I know a lot about the ER that ill be working in and I have let them know that. So I dont want to sound like I misrepresented myself in my resume and application. Also are questions about the scope of practice I would be working under ok? It seems like every hospital and even every department has their techs working with a different scope.


----------



## nwhitney (Jun 21, 2011)

EMS_Monkey said:


> That definitely makes sense.
> Should I ask questions about the facility? I know a lot about the ER that ill be working in and I have let them know that. So I dont want to sound like I misrepresented myself in my resume and application. Also are questions about the scope of practice I would be working under ok? It seems like every hospital and even every department has their techs working with a different scope.



I don't know about scope of practice questions, I would imagine you'll get scenario questions that are a bit ambiguous to see how you operate in those conditions.  Certainly ask questions about the facility and any long term plans of the hospital and then respond with how you fit into and can benefit the hospital in their goals.  Keep your questions focused on the position that you are applying for and responses towards how you fulfill that role.  

You'll do great!


----------



## EMS_Monkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Really appreciate all the great advice. Im going to try and get a good nights sleep. Still pretty nervous but ill just have to get over that.

Again thanks for the help and ill keep you updated to how it goes.

Monkey


----------



## EMS_Monkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I feel that the interview this morning went well. I really tried to show that I am hardworking, dedicated to the medical field, and have a drive to meet and exceed all their expectations as well as the expectations I have for myself. 
At the end of the interview he outlined what he was looking for in a candidate and I feel that everything I had shown previously matched up with what he was looking for. 
So im keeping my fingers crossed. I will have my answer by the end of the week as to if I got the position or not. Even if I dont get the spot I can really grow from what ive learned at this interview.


----------



## firetender (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope you remembered to breathe!


----------



## EMS_Monkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I did! It was a very nice interview and I was made very comfortable by the interviewer. I have written PROOF read and sent my thank you letter. Now it's a waiting game. Keeping my fingers crossed that I'm what they are looking for.


----------



## nwhitney (Jun 21, 2011)

EMS_Monkey said:


> I feel that the interview this morning went well. I really tried to show that I am hardworking, dedicated to the medical field, and have a drive to meet and exceed all their expectations as well as the expectations I have for myself.
> At the end of the interview he outlined what he was looking for in a candidate and I feel that everything I had shown previously matched up with what he was looking for.
> So im keeping my fingers crossed. I will have my answer by the end of the week as to if I got the position or not. Even if I dont get the spot I can really grow from what ive learned at this interview.




Sounds like you did everything you needed to do.  Good work!  Always good to be able to grow and learn from an interview regardless of the outcome.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## EMS_Monkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Really appreciate the help. It made me much more comfortable and has given me tips I'll be able to use in the future.


----------

